# احرق دم اللى قدامك



## doodee (26 أغسطس 2008)

بص يا سيدي..علشان تكون شاب غلس لازم تسمع الكلام اللي انا بقولة دا كويس..ركز معايا:
- قوووول نكتة جاااااامدة طحن و طويلة..و ف النهاية-ف الحتة بتاع الافية-قول انا نسيتها..و لو عايز قمة الرخامة..قول كنت عارفها بس نسيتها و كانت جااامدة اوي..
-..
- هات بخاخة مطهر"ديتول"و امشي ورا صاحبك..كل ما يمسك حاجة..قوم ترشها بالبخاخة علي طوووول
- طول مانتا قاعد قلد صوت الفاكس!!
- لو انتا ف مكروباص و اللي جنبك غفل و نام..قلد صوت تلكس العربية..و قول :تييييييييييت..
- لو رخم اوي و مصحيش..صحية..و لو نام تاني صحية تاني..خليك وراة يا نجم!!
- و انت بتتكلم ف موضوع اسكت او اقطع كلامك -بس اعمل انطباع انك هتكمل-و ما.......بس خلاص
- لما حد يشتكيلك من حاجةاسمع منة كويس اوي اوي.. و بعد كدا قولة:انا عندي مشاكل اكتر من يا جدع..فكك مني
- ف المطعم بص لواحد و انتا ف ايدك اللقمة بصلة وقت طويل اوي..و قولة لما تحس انة بدأ يستغرب "ممكن الطحينة ثواني!!"
- لو انتا قاعد مع اصحابك بتتفرجوا ع التلفزيون و فصل الارسال
و عمل التلفزيون صوت:وش ش ش ش ش ..علي الصوت اوي
- لو مفصلش..غير القناه قبل نهاية المتش او المسلس ب 5 دقايق- او ف حتة جااامدة-
- و انتا قاعد مع اصحابك صفر نشيد بلادي بلادي
- كرر الحركة بعد 10 دقايق
- كل ما حد يقول حاجة قولة:هاها..كل الناس فاكرة زيك كدا!!
- استلف قلم من صاحبك..وحط طرفة ف بقك...و اعمل نفسك بتفكر اوي ف حاجة و مندمج- وانتا قاعد تعضعض ف القلم!!
- اضحك لواحدة ف الشارع بصوت عالي و قولها:طب و انتي عاملة اية؟
- لو كنت بتتفرج مع اصحابك علي فيلم ف اوله..احرقة ف جملة واحدة!!
- و هما بيتفرجوا و تيجي حتة معينة..قلهم:انا مش قلتلكم!!
- ف المترو امضغ اللبانة بصوت عالي و ادوش اللي جانبك
- لو كان بيقرا جرنال اقرا معاه..و علي صوت اللبانة يا نجم
- لو واقف واحد متعرفوش جنبك بيعد فلوس..ف نص الفلوس قولة رقم عشوائي
=================================
واخيرا احب اديكوا نصيحة مش عارف معناها..
لما واحد يغلس عليك..قولة:- ثبت علميا ان الانسان بيولد مش بيبيض!!


----------



## doodee (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا كد اللى اتحرق دمى لما محدش رد ع الموضوع


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

يترحق دمك لية يا عم هو انت قاعد على فرن

يا مان انت حاطط الموضوع ما كملتش نص ساعة

اديى فرصة للاعضاء تشوف وترد عليك.


بس خلى بالك وما تنمش فى مكروباص بقى 

بدل ما ربنا يوقعك فيا


----------



## doodee (26 أغسطس 2008)

كنت بهزر بس والله يا عم فادى وشكرا ع ردك


----------



## doodee (26 أغسطس 2008)

ولازم تحرجنى كده وتقولى ان الموضوع معمول من نص ساعه


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه

ما كدة كدة الساعة الى اتعمل بيها الموضوع 

واى رد بيتكتب بتكون موجودة فوق المشاركة 

يعنى مفضوحة مفضوحة يا غالى


----------



## doodee (26 أغسطس 2008)

يا فضحنى فى المنتدى كله كفايه كده


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2008)

doodee قال:


> بص يا سيدي..علشان تكون شاب غلس لازم تسمع الكلام اللي انا بقولة دا كويس..ركز معايا:
> - قوووول نكتة جاااااامدة طحن و طويلة..و ف النهاية-ف الحتة بتاع الافية-قول انا نسيتها..و لو عايز قمة الرخامة..قول كنت عارفها بس نسيتها و كانت جااامدة اوي..
> -..
> - هات بخاخة مطهر"ديتول"و امشي ورا صاحبك..كل ما يمسك حاجة..قوم ترشها بالبخاخة علي طوووول
> ...



*نصائح علمية
هههههههههههههه
مشكورررررررررررررر*​


----------



## iam_with_you (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يا خرابى حرام عليك جالى الضغط:11azy:


----------

